# 1000, ça se fête !!!



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2003)

Surtout que pour moi ça n'a pas été facile !!

Bon ce thread est réservé à ceux qui m'aiment bien (doit bien y en avoir un ou deux...) ils peuvent venir me féliciter, et éventuellement boire un canon.


----------



## sylko (25 Décembre 2003)

Allez, félicitations!

C'est la trêve de Noël


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2003)

Il vous en prie.


----------



## anntraxh (25 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy, membre d'élite ! ça se  fête !!!


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon ce thread est réservé à ceux qui m'aiment bien (doit bien y en avoir un ou deux...)



non je vois pas


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy, membre d'élite ! ça se  fête !!!


Merci, m'dame, ça me va droit au coeur !!

Merci pour le p'tit Tommy qui chante "bad case of love"de M'sieur BB...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que pour moi ça n'a pas été facile !!
> 
> Bon ce thread est réservé à ceux qui m'aiment bien (doit bien y en avoir un ou deux...) ils peuvent venir me féliciter, et éventuellement boire un canon.



Si Monsieur veux bien se donner la peine d'approcher sa coupe


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2003)

Avec plaisir !

Merci !


----------



## nato kino (25 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que pour moi ça n'a pas été facile !!
> 
> Bon ce thread est réservé à ceux qui m'aiment bien (doit bien y en avoir un ou deux...) ils peuvent venir me féliciter, et éventuellement boire un canon.



Ça se bouscule on dirait !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Force pas trop sur le cigare quand même ce soir hein...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2003)

Je me suis mis à la pipe (sans rire...) suite à un petit revers de fortune, et j'y ai pris gout, donc en ce moment c'est trés sherlock Holmes...

Merci de ta venue mon lapin bleu.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Décembre 2003)

Félicitations SonnyBoy.

Malgré tout, tu y es arrivé assez vite.
J'espère que ton passage de 1000 à 2000 sera moins mouvementé, c'est bien parti.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2003)

Un petit post aprés ma tournée...

On fera ce qu'on pourra...

Merci de ta venue.

A+


----------



## gribouille (26 Décembre 2003)

j'aime pas les fêtes


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les fêtes


j'aime les fêtes depuis que je ne les fête pas


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2003)

ça tombe bien moi non plus !


----------



## casimir (26 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les fêtes



même si je t'offre un gros cadeau ?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2003)

En as tu les moyens ?


----------



## casimir (26 Décembre 2003)

j'ai un compte en suisse


----------



## casimir (26 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un compte en suisse



mais j'ai pas un couteau suisse


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un compte en suisse



et un contentieux  ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et bravo au passage_


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2003)

Quand même m'sieur finn se décide...

Merci mon bon...


----------



## casimir (26 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et un contentieux  ?




zut j'ai pas eu le temps de mettre de calembour


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2003)

Sinon, y avait contemporain, contemplatif...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2003)

Et de toute façon, content ou pas content...


----------



## casimir (26 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, y avait contemporain, contemplatif...



mais ça n'avait aucun rapport avec le gloubiboulga


----------



## casimir (26 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et de toute façon, content ou pas content...



tu t'en bas les couilles


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2003)

Attention, ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit cher monsieur !!!

Loin de moi cette idée au contraire !!

J'attache une grande importance au bien être de mes contemporains, fussent ils imméritants au possible...


----------



## casimir (26 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'attache une grande importance au bien être de mes contemporains, fussent ils imméritants au possible...



oui je sais j'ai tous les mérites


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2003)

Meuh oui, meuh oui !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> tu t'en bas les couilles








Si c'est avec ca


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Décembre 2003)

_Le repas de la St-Sylvestre sera à dominante orange_






... Et bravo à Sonnyboy pour ses 1000 posts arrachés de haute lutte


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]  _Le repas de la St-Sylvestre sera à dominante orange_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu vas mettre quoi dans ton Banga ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tu vas mettre quoi dans ton Banga ?



Ah !!

EN voilà qui connait le prix des choses !!

Merci mon p'tit gars...


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]  _Le repas de la St-Sylvestre sera à dominante orange_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hero débarque avec de la Vodka orange


----------



## semac (28 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si Monsieur veux bien se donner la peine d'approcher sa coupe



J'aime beaucoup même si c'est très phalique c'est peut être pour ça que j'aime d'ailleurs


----------



## semac (28 Décembre 2003)

Et bien voilà un MacG-Users de plus à plus de 1000 posts, très fier de partager ce point commun avec l'auteur de ce thread


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Et bien voilà un MacG-Users de plus à plus de 1000 posts, très fier de partager ce point commun avec l'auteur de ce thread



Felicitations semac


----------



## semac (28 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Felicitations semac



Merci GlobalCut, d'autant que tu as participé aux décollage du nombre de mes posts


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Merci GlobalCut, d'autant que tu as participé aux décollage du nombre de mes posts



_Chuuuuuut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## semac (28 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> _Chuuuuuut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'inquiète ta réputation n'est plus à faire


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> _Chuuuuuut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vous vivez ensemble ?


----------



## semac (28 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> vous vivez ensemble ?




L'emmerdant sur ce site, c'est que l'on ne peut pas avoir de vie privée tout se sait tout de suite !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> vous vivez ensemble ?



Pas avec toi en tout cas


----------



## semac (28 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas avec toi en tout cas



T'as raison 2m70 de tour de taille très peu pour moi


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2003)

Bon les filles, ici c'est mon thread alors les orgies à caractère sexuel vous faites ça plus loin...

Ou alors vous m'invitez...


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison 2m70 de tour de taille très peu pour moi



ça c'est mon tour de poitrine


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est mon tour de poitrine



Tu reviendras poster ici quand tu seras plus grand


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2003)

Niarg !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon les filles, ici c'est mon thread alors les orgies à caractère sexuel vous faites ça plus loin...
> 
> Ou alors vous m'invitez...



Où ça du sex ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Niarg !!!









 Tu viens avec ton pote ?


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Où ça du sex ?



dans ton © ?


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu reviendras poster ici quand tu seras plus grand



fait gaffe, je vais te marcher dessus


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens avec ton pote ?



Je suis au premier plan !!!


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens avec ton pote ?



'tension sir est derrière vous !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis au premier plan !!!



J'aime bien les boblonds


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2003)

Et les dents branlantes, tu les aimes ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> 'tension sir est derrière vous !



Tu parles de toi à la 2nde personne du pluriel maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et les dents branlantes, tu les aimes ?



rien qu'à y penser ca me donne envie de faire des choses


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de toi à la 2nde personne du pluriel maintenant



ils sont 2 sur la photo


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2003)

Atends j'en ai d'autres...

C'est un garçon charmant, cuisinier de son état dans un bar du fin fond du vaucluse...

Methamis pour les connaisseurs.

Du rock'n'roll pur et dur !!!


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Atends j'en ai d'autres...
> 
> C'est un garçon charmant, cuisinier de son état dans un bar du fin fond du vaucluse...
> 
> ...



et il lui manque quoi a celui la ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2003)

Un concert mémorable...

Ici le public...


http://hermang1.free.fr/public.jpg


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un concert mémorable...
> 
> Ici le public...
> 
> ...



il tourne aux plantes le public ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2003)

Entre autre...c'est le mélange qui tue !

la preuve...

Heureusement nous on tenait bon !


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Entre autre...c'est le mélange qui tue !
> 
> la preuve...
> 
> Heureusement nous on tenait bon !



ça lutte vachement contre l'alcoolisme


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2003)

oui regarde !!

http://hermang1.free.fr/public1.jpg


----------



## gribouille (28 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup même si c'est très phalique c'est peut être pour ça que j'aime d'ailleurs



ah bah viens alors, j'ai un magnum à te faire siroter dans mon treillis


----------



## gribouille (28 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et les dents branlantes, tu les aimes ?



doigts de fée sur son clavier... gencives de feu pour les actes oraux


----------



## semac (29 Décembre 2003)

Quoi du sexe et on m'aurait rien dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eeeeeeeuuuh l'otes faut dire quand y'a du sexe, que je me huile le corps pour faire ressortir euuuh bah rien


----------



## semac (29 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> oui regarde !!
> 
> http://hermang1.free.fr/public1.jpg



C'est marrant on se croirait dans un bon bar breton ou le but est de s'en mettre le plus dans la panse en un temps reccord avant de tomber


----------



## semac (29 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ah bah viens alors, j'ai un magnum à te faire siroter dans mon treillis



Eeuuuh attention ils viennent de sortir un mini magum (et c'est vraiment petit) je voudrai pas que ça porte préjudice à ton totem !


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Eeuuuh attention ils viennent de sortir un mini magum (et c'est vraiment petit) je voudrai pas que ça porte préjudice à ton totem !



t'inquiètes... j'assure, avec ce que j'ai, les 20 prochaines années en clients pour tout les proctologues de la région


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2003)

Proctologue, proctologue...

Tu sais qu'on est pas obligé de le mettre tout le temps au même endroit, le magnum ???


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Proctologue, proctologue...
> 
> Tu sais qu'on est pas obligé de le mettre tout le temps au même endroit, le magnum ???




YYyyyoooouuuuuuuuuuuuu alors ça si c'est pas une attaque perso Gribouille, moi je m'y connais plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas proctologue, n'en v'la d'un beau métier regarder le © plein de magnum des gentils patients !! zzuuuuuper


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> YYyyyoooouuuuuuuuuuuuu alors ça si c'est pas une attaque perso Gribouille, moi je m'y connais plus




hihi hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'te bonne idée qu't'as pas eu toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Se mettre entre le marteau et l'enclume......


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> hihi hoho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as raison bon les gars désolé mais je dois y aller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à la prochaine alors !

Merci Finn, que ferais-je sans toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mon ange gardien


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

Semac, la Faucille


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Semac, la Faucille



AAAaaaarffff on m'a renomé Jo le coco !!


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2003)

Moi je veux bien faire le marteau, mais du coup qui fait l'enclume ?


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> AAAaaaarffff on m'a renomé Jo le coco !!



Et ta noix est dans ma signature, si jamais tu l'a cherche.


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Et ta noix est dans ma signature, si jamais tu l'a cherche.




hey si c'est pas d'la fusion ça !!


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

Vu que le temple à été innondé et spoilé par le gloubiboulga, si on changais de religion et de temple.
Moines tahitiens avec comme 'uau ( temple ) le palmier.


----------



## semac (31 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Vu que le temple à été innondé et spoilé par le gloubiboulga, si on changais de religion et de temple.
> Moines tahitiens avec comme 'uau ( temple ) le palmier.




OKI ça va me donner un petit avant-goût pour mes vacances "de dans 1 mois"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aaah j'ai hâte de partir au soleil !!!

Dit donc tu vis pas sur une île toi ??? ça peut m'intéresser !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et me dit pas qu'avec un pseudo pareil tu vis à Paris mais que tes origines sont la-bas !! Je sais pas pourquoi je suis sur que ça va être ta réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tant pis moi je part quand même !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais pas à Taïhiti, mais au soleil quand même


----------



## kokua (31 Décembre 2003)

Zeg ca ta vu, que neni.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



'Y a là où vit, puis ...
là où on a vécu et où on vivera ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par le plus grand des hasards,
tu chercherais pas des vacances gratos ?


----------



## semac (31 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Par le plus grand des hasards,
> tu chercherais pas des vacances gratos ?



Meuuuuuh non pourquoi tu dis ça ??!!??

Enfin si tu veux m'inviter dans ta maison dans les îles, je me ferai une joie de venir, je ne voudrai surtout pas de décevoir et encore moins te vexer en refusant ton invitation !!


----------



## kokua (1 Janvier 2004)

Coincé sur une île déserte avec Semac, ... au secours


----------



## kokua (1 Janvier 2004)

Entre nous Semac, tu désirais pas plutot rester sur un île avec Odille ?


----------



## kokua (1 Janvier 2004)

Quoique les cousines ...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2004)

Bon, les kikis, c'est mon thread ici, alors ou on me pourlêche la plante des pieds, ou on va ailleur !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> alors ou on me pourlêche la plante des pieds



Faut dire aussi, le _grunge_ c'est p'têtre pas leur truc


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2004)

m'sieur est connaisseur !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> m'sieur est connaisseur !











Mais étrangement je suis plus adepte des impuretés contenues dans le nombril qu'il fait bon récupérer le soir...  
AH ce fumet ....


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2004)

Y a la raie duc aussi qui est bien, mais là on arrive dans un domaine...


----------



## semac (2 Janvier 2004)

J'aime bien quand les thread deviennent poétique !!

Kokua, va pour les cousines quoique la Odile, je suis sur que c'est un super coup


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien quand les thread deviennent poétique !!
> 
> Kokua, va pour les cousines quoique la Odile, je suis sur que c'est un super coup















 t'es zoophile


----------



## semac (2 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> t'es zoophile



non philosophe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 ou désépérer !!


----------



## semac (2 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> t'es zoophile



non philosophe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 ou désépéré !!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2004)

Sinon j'ai toujours mon gros teckel...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> non philosophe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'peux toujours te faire rencontrer du monde à moins que tu sois trop difficile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parce qu'Odile quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis Gribouille se la réserve


----------



## semac (2 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'peux toujours te faire rencontrer du monde à moins que tu sois trop difficile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouuula alors si la Odile est pour le Grib je touche pas !
mais vas-y envoi tes copines, j'suis pas difficile !! en même temps avec un nez comme le mien j'ai pas trop le choix !!


----------



## kokua (2 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'ai toujours mon gros teckel...



Zoophile et pedophile voici la solution ...











    Pauvre bête


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2004)

ça lui fait les pates !


----------



## semac (3 Janvier 2004)

c'est tout de suite plus engageant !!


----------



## kokua (4 Janvier 2004)

Zoophile, Pédophile, Odillophille, ... t' as pas honte


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que pour moi ça n'a pas été facile !!
> 
> Bon ce thread est réservé à ceux qui m'aiment bien (doit bien y en avoir un ou deux...) ils peuvent venir me féliciter, et éventuellement boire un canon.



Et voilà. Je m'absente quelques jours, et que vois-je !!!

Sonnyboy est rentré dans le rang. Il fête son nombre de post et devient mielleux à souhait. Mouarrffff.
Heureusement que je t'aime bien va.


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Janvier 2004)

Tiens ? tu passes quand ca va fermer toi


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2004)

De quoi s'agit-il ?


----------



## nato kino (9 Janvier 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà. Je m'absente quelques jours, et que vois-je !!!
> 
> Sonnyboy est rentré dans le rang. Il fête son nombre de post et devient mielleux à souhait. Mouarrffff.
> Heureusement que je t'aime bien va.


oui !!
Vraiment *horribeule* !!


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> oui !!
> Vraiment *horribeule* !!



Et encore, tu ne connais pas tout.
Il envoie des MP à thebig afin de pouvoir passer une soirée avec lui.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





thebig, si tu nous r'gardes


----------



## nato kino (9 Janvier 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, tu ne connais pas tout.
> Il envoie des MP à thebig afin de pouvoir passer une soirée avec lui.
> 
> 
> ...



Depuis qu'il s'est mis à la pipe, il fait vraiment n'importe quoi !!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2004)

et vous savez pas tout !!!


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2004)

Quoi ? T'as passé un week-end avec DocEvil ?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2004)

Non, il veut pas.


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2004)

Pourtant, il n'y a pas de quoi avoir peur.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2004)

Toi, tu sais...mais lui...


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2004)

> Surtout que pour moi ça n'a pas été facile !!
> 
> Bon ce thread est réservé à ceux qui m'aiment bien (doit bien y en avoir un ou deux...) ils peuvent venir me féliciter, et éventuellement boire un canon.



Bon !! Grappa pour tous ?


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2004)

> > Surtout que pour moi ça n'a pas été facile !!
> >
> > Bon ce thread est réservé à ceux qui m'aiment bien (doit bien y en avoir un ou deux...) ils peuvent venir me féliciter, et éventuellement boire un canon.
> 
> ...



fait gaffe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le dernier qu'a dit ça a vu débarquer des extraterrestres


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2004)

Ah bon ?

Parce qu'avec toute la grappa que j'absorbé, j'en ai jamais vu la queue d'un !!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2004)

Ah bon ?

Parce qu'avec toute la grappa que j'ai absorbé, j'en ai jamais vu la queue d'un !!


----------



## steph75 (11 Janvier 2004)

Bravo et bonne année


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2004)

Ben merci mon lapin.


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2004)

> Ah bon ?
> 
> Parce qu'avec toute la grappa que j'ai absorbé, j'en ai jamais vu la queue d'un !!



Tout à fait !! C'est normal !! dans la _grappa_, il n'y a pas de levure !!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2004)

Ah, et alors ?


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2004)

> Ah, et alors ?



_Revoir *La soupe aux choux* !! CQFD_


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2004)

A merde...je l'ai effacé pour enregistrer le premier épisode de the bachelor !!


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2004)

> A merde...je l'ai effacé pour enregistrer le premier épisode de the bachelor !!


Ça devrait aussi pouvoir faire l'affaire...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2004)

ça me fait fantasmer ce type avec tout plein de cailles qui minaudent autour de lui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Là elles la ramènent pas !!!


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2004)

Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2004)

Zut je me suis trompé de thread, je croyais parler à isabelle alonso à coté.


----------

